# 240SX seat belt is not working



## Sabrina240 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello there, im just kind of curious if anyone in here can give me a hint to why my automatic seat belt (driver side) on my 240 is not working. used to work off and on but now it just doesnt work at all now. Any help you can provide will be much appreciated.

Thank you all in advance,

Sabrina240


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

the motor probably went bad. those things go out religiously. get one from a junk yard.


----------



## 180typeX (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know what year your car is but all 91 and newer nissans have lifetime warranty on seat belts, and depending on what year your car is some are under recall. Just call a nissan dealer with your VIN and they should be able to tell you if the recall applies.


----------

